# Re-painting over latex



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey all,

I bought these SUUUPER high quality severed hands off Ebay for $10 from China. I had low expectations and I wasn't surprised when i got them. As you can see they look more like boiled lobsters than bloody hands. I want to repaint them for a (mostly) static prop. I have some some flesh colored latex interior paint. Question is, do I need to prep them first and what is the best technique to paint them?

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is an article here on how to prepare latex surfaces for painting and what to use:

http://www.artmolds.com/pdf/Painting_Latex.pdf


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Roxy that perfect!


----------

